# Resolving conflicts via multiple networked Tivo's



## talphius (Aug 9, 2007)

I currently have two series 2 Tivos - One in my living room and one in my upstairs game room. There are frequent occurances when I want to record a show or season pass on one Tivo, but am unable to do so because it conflicts with another recording\season pass. 

Wouldn't it be nice if the Tivo with the conflict could automatically check with any other networked Tivo's and offer to schedule the recording\season pass on those Tivo's for you (assuming they had an opening in their To-Do Lists)?


----------



## PaulRuby (Jul 27, 2005)

talphius said:


> I currently have two series 2 Tivos - One in my living room and one in my upstairs game room. There are frequent occurances when I want to record a show or season pass on one Tivo, but am unable to do so because it conflicts with another recording\season pass.
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if the Tivo with the conflict could automatically check with any other networked Tivo's and offer to schedule the recording\season pass on those Tivo's for you (assuming they had an opening in their To-Do Lists)?


I've been wanting this forever. Seems pretty simple to have the two machines coordinate, doesn't it??? The dual tuners in my pair of series 3 has helped a lot, but still...

Of course, in upgrading to series 3 I LOST THE ABILITY TO VIEW FROM ONE TO OTHER. Dang it. So, this new feature would pretty much go to waste now anyway.


----------

